# Beef Jerkey



## Suburbahick (Jun 4, 2005)

Any beef jerkey fans out there?

If you are... you might wanna make a trip to centerville, at a little gas station on the northbound side of I45, its a shell station, but the best beef jerkey in the state of Texas is there...

I believe they take orders online... http://www.woodys-smokehouse.com/


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Love the stuff.

Ok so the name of the store is............................. 

Could it be supplied by http://www.woodys-smokehouse.com/

Stacey


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Suburbahick said:


> Any beef jerkey fans out there?
> 
> If you are... you might wanna make a trip to centerville, at a little gas station on the northbound side of I45, its a shell station, but the best beef jerkey in the state of Texas is there...
> 
> I believe they take orders online...


 Yup...love the stuff. But can't stand corporate jerky!

I order fairly frequently from The Beef Jerky Emporium online. They also have a B & M in Oklahoma.

Love driving through new towns and grabbing some local jerky from a truck stop.

Are there any other jerky sources out there? Especially the good aged stuff? ... _I remember how frustrated I was when I first started posting and my ring gauge was only a slim jim. And the only links anyone would share were Jack Link's_ :r


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

I make my own but often pick up stuff from various places I visit as well


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I sometimes make my own, as well -- but haven't in a while. Sounds like that could be a good project for this weekend.

Settles a stomach for a strong cigar, too.

mmmm...jerky.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I like pats beef jerky. Check out patsbeefjerky.com!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I love beef jerky too. I use to make it in the late fall so I could put the beef outside to air dry before smoking. 

Thanks for sites, will be ordering up some soon!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Here's the link to The Beef Jerky Emporium...

http://www.tbje.com/

I'm particularly fond of the following - ranked in order:

Fesperman's - thicker cut - a gourmet jerky
Robertson's - dry, tough, cowboy stuff - great flavor
Mingua Brothers - more of a basic recipe from one cut of beef
Good Times - all natural for the purists


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

These guys make some good stuff
http://www.minguabeefjerky.com/page2.html

I was introduced to it when I was in lexington KY last summer on my way to Deals Gap.


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

I admit to being prejudiced, but I think Vermont Beef Jerky is the best.


----------



## triumphcorvair (Nov 4, 2005)

There's two Woody's Smokehouses on I-45. I know its confusing. I told my brother that I would meet him at Woody's. I was at the one on the west of I-45 and he was at the one east of I-45. Great store(s)..especially if you like beef, turkey and buffalo jerky. Its a must stop place when traveling between Houston and Dallas. Trust me...you won't be disapointed with everything these store(s) have to offer.


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

Suburbahick, have you tried the jerky at Prasek's hilje smokehouse? It's located in El Campo, TX. They have some really good jerky and a variety of meats. I like the buffalo jerky, tender and tasty stuff. I usually stop by this place when I travel to Houston. Their brisket sandwiches kick ass too. Anyway, here's the website for anyone intrested http://www.praseks.com/
Enjoy


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

So this may be thread jacking.........but, we have got some great buffalo and elk jerky here. I have thrown some in a few bombs i have sent out. 

I will be placing an order from the jerky imporium.


----------



## drew_goring (Feb 5, 2006)

The best jerkey bar none:

Hillbilly Steaks


----------



## wshell (Apr 10, 2006)

drew_goring said:


> The best jerkey bar none:
> 
> Hillbilly Steaks


:tpd: Best jerky I've ever had, try the colon cleanser for something spicy, or the cajun creole for something a little more mild...makes my mouth water just thinking about them.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

thanks for the link


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

PaulMac said:


> I make my own but often pick up stuff from various places I visit as well


Scottish jerkey? Is it made from sheep?


----------

